
Helm – a free polyphonic synth with lots of modulation - PleaseHelpMe
https://github.com/mtytel/helm
======
rainbowmverse
I've been using this for a while (and occasionally post a preset on Patreon).
This synth has some of the easiest to use built-in automation I've seen.

~~~
figurehe4d
It also works on linux! Which is typically slim pickins' for plugins.

------
jolmg
This is the third project that I've known with this name. The other two are an
emacs incremental completion plugin:

[https://emacs-helm.github.io/helm/](https://emacs-helm.github.io/helm/)

and a haskell functionally reactive game engine:

[http://helm-engine.org/](http://helm-engine.org/)

~~~
NickBusey
Not to mention k8s package manager:

[https://github.com/kubernetes/helm](https://github.com/kubernetes/helm)

~~~
striking
To be totally fair, this came out before k8s's helm:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/helm/releases/tag/v1.0](https://github.com/kubernetes/helm/releases/tag/v1.0)

------
pgt
Would be awesome I could easily send it patches and MIDI messages from the
browser via websockets to offload some of the heavier synth generation that
the Web Audio API can't handle.

------
thecrumb
+1 for supporting Linux

------
alifbae
open source synths are always welcome! Great job

~~~
fit2rule
They sure are! Another great open source synth that is currently tearing up a
storm in the music-making world is VCV Rack:

[https://vcvrack.com](https://vcvrack.com)

This app allows one to create - quite reliably - a modular synth system of
your dreams, with many emulations of existing hardware modules being produced
by the designers of those modules, themselves!

And .. there are more modules released every day. So many modules its hard to
keep track of, actually.

So, if you're a synth nerd, get a look at VCV Rack .. seriously with this and
Helm, not really much point in running other soft synths, at this point! :)

------
stuaxo
This might be juvenile, but is it only in British English that this name is
funny ?

~~~
martyvis
I'm guess I will have to look up the alternative definition, but to me, a helm
is the facility full of the controls from which you drive a ship

~~~
jm547ster
Yep don’t get it either and British English is my native tongue. Maybe mistook
for the phallic implication of “helmet”?

------
erikb
Have you ever heard of Kubernetes, a tool that is so much in the upswing that
it dominated the last Amazon announcements, that Docker decided to integrate
with it despite being its competitor in some regards, that hundreds of
thousands of engineers suffer to use for some time now because our bosses
heard it would be a cool thing at some conference (and bosses don't really
care if such a software is finished or not)?

If so, you might want to reconsider the name of your tool/framework/whatever,
because the name Helm is basically taken in many engineers' head.

~~~
yborg
This may surprise you, but DevOps engineers are probably not the primary
intended audience of this project.

~~~
sicher
And another pretty big, and probably different, audience: [https://emacs-
helm.github.io/helm/](https://emacs-helm.github.io/helm/)

